# Shakur Stevenson Steamtrain to Success



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I am fully on the hype train here. If you don't know he is an American bantamweight who's been impressing in the gyms and national tournaments and he's just gone international, competing in the WSB for Rio spot and turning heads by schooling the British McGrail. He has a rivalry with another amateur standout Reuben Villa and, despite losing twice previously to him, beat him in the Olympic trials. The kid is very slick and there's shades of Floyd in there but from the southpaw stance. Very good judge of range and sound defensively. I can see him winning gold at Rio. Watch from 1:10:00 of the WSB vid to see him in action there.






Here's the Olympic trial final


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Great thread.

I'm on board but am making an emergency stop to pick up Villa as well.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Never seen him, but on board purely because I like alliteration


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I'm on board but am making an emergency stop to pick up Villa as well.


Villa looks good also, is he turning pro now?



Chacal said:


> Never seen him, but on board purely because I like alliteration


Get to know mate, you will like this kid. Watch the WSB fight and get back to me :deal


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I need to catch up with WSB.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

US's team could be pretty good this year if Devin Haney and Erickson Lubin decided to stay amateurs.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I liked 'This Old House' but I think 'Merry Christmas Everyone' was his best work.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

And here was me thinking that Conlan was almost a shoe in for gold in Rio.........


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Is this kid much better than Clarence Vinson?


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

only complaint I have with Stevenson is that he barks like a prime Devon Alexander


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> only complaint I have with Stevenson is that he barks like a prime Devon Alexander


The Peterson brothers does it too. While Roy Jones and Gainer among others are like blowing air and goes "usssss"


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fun fact, he's actually right handed


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Im on board. 

Getting more familiar the US olympic boxing team and Stevenson is the one to watch


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

He looks extremely good but he barely has any experience at senior level internationally aside from that WSB fight.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Is this kid much better than Clarence Vinson?


Hell no IMO. Vinson was a monster as an amateur IIRC. Lost to Rigo in the finals. Granted he was in his 20's when he went to the Olympics.
Shakur's got talent but is still green.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

Rian016 said:


> He looks extremely good but he barely has any experience at senior level internationally aside from that WSB fight.


+1
Back when not half of all the top Cuban boxers were fleeing they wouldn't even let 18y/o young talented kids go to the Olympics but rather wait 'till they were more mature and in their twenties. Then send 'm off.
Of course Shakur wants to turn pro ASAP so I get that it's now or never. I wouldn't be surprised if he turn into a Gary Russel Jr: becoming a ''bum'' by fighting nothing but bums. Spiel over.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

REDC said:


> +1
> Back when not half of all the top Cuban boxers were fleeing they wouldn't even let 18y/o young talented kids go to the Olympics but rather wait 'till they were more mature and in their twenties. Then send 'm off.
> Of course Shakur wants to turn pro ASAP so I get that it's now or never. I wouldn't be surprised if he turn into a Gary Russel Jr: becoming a ''bum'' by fighting nothing but bums. Spiel over.


When he goes to the Olympics he might meet Michael Conlan, the world amateur champ at some point. Conlan is very well rounded, experienced and has great technical skills. He can basically fight at any range needed also. Doubt Shakur would be able to outwit him any time soon tbh. There's a lot of other very talented fighters at 56kg to, so its not going to be easy for Shakur to medal at the Olympics.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just to update, we recently stopped in Morocco where Stevenson generously took a local to school and got the world of amateur boxing talking _again_. This kid will break a few hearts in Rio lemme tell ya :deal


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm on board, although I'm not backing him for Gold he can definitely medal and probably get silver. The draw might be very tough though, bantamweight is a decent division


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

I know this is the Shakur Stevenson thread, but his teammate Antionio Vargas might actually have as good or better a short at medaling in Rio. Vargas won gold at the PanAm Games beating Cuban Yosbany Veitia, soome footage here:






Here he is in WSB, starting at 1:21:00. He's a stylish boxer and lightning quick.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3...usa-knockouts-v-mexico-guerreros-5-2-16_sport


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"Shakur Stevenson Steamtrain to Success"

Just wait - In about 3 years time, at the pinnacle of his success, he'll sign with Al Haymon, and then refuse to fight Tupac Kovalev.


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

Stevenson looked good again against Hamout in Morocco. A bigger, older, experienced guy tried to rough him up and Stevenson handled it well but I get the sense that if that were a better fighter like Akhmadaliev for example, he would've have a much tougher time.

Bantamweight is gonna be a tough weight class, you have:

Conlan
Akhmadaliev
Andy Cruz
Asanau
Nikitin
Zhang Jiawei and Khedafi Djelkhir qualified from APB
Shiva Thapa hasn't qualified yet but should. He KO'd Hamout in the first round at Worlds in October, also won bronze.

I agree that Antonio Vargas is the only other medal hope. The rest are pretty far off IMO.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

conradically said:


> I know this is the Shakur Stevenson thread, but his teammate Antionio Vargas might actually have as good or better a short at medaling in Rio. Vargas won gold at the PanAm Games beating Cuban Yosbany Veitia, soome footage here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post and definitely agreed. If there's an Ã¼bertalent it's Vargas IMO. Thanks for the links too.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Start at 5 minutes in. Solid performance


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> "Shakur Stevenson Steamtrain to Success"
> 
> Just wait - In about 3 years time, at the pinnacle of his success, he'll sign with Al Haymon, and then refuse to fight Tupac Kovalev.


I dont know why but I had legit LOL at that. Nice one mate haha.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I'm defo keen to see Stevenson at the olympics.
He's got a a beautiful style to my eyes. I love seeing slick speedy guys letting their hands go like he was in the WSB fight of original post!

Seemed to have some but didn't look like a tonne of power about him for now though. I'm positive he'll be knocking people over as a pro though. at least until he steps into the top tier. 

at his age though he has about as much international experience as he can get, youth world champ, youth olympic champ...
Not the senior levels but he's only 18 himself so he's going to improve. the WSB will help his as well


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

He'll have his hands full with this Cuban, 2012 gold medalist who beat Michael conlan who is ranked #1 in the division


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

r1p00pk said:


> He'll have his hands full with this Cuban, 2012 gold medalist who beat Michael conlan who is ranked #1 in the division


Forgot Robeisy had moved up to bantamweight. Has he qualified for Rio?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Forgot Robeisy had moved up to bantamweight. Has he qualified for Rio?


Andy Cruz has qualified for Cuba at bantam


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Rian016 said:


> Stevenson looked good again against Hamout in Morocco. A bigger, older, experienced guy tried to rough him up and Stevenson handled it well but I get the sense that if that were a better fighter like Akhmadaliev for example, he would've have a much tougher time.
> 
> Bantamweight is gonna be a tough weight class, you have:
> 
> ...


Could indeed be tough for Shakur. A point of reference, though. Dmitry Asanau competed in the 2014 youth world championships with Shakur. Shakur beat the guy who beat Asanau 3-0.

Asanau went on to the 2015 world championships and defeated Andy Cruz and a Russian not named Nikitin. So if Asanau is hanging with the big boys, beating Cubans and Russians, then odds are Shakur can as well (and then some).


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

conradically said:


> I know this is the Shakur Stevenson thread, but his teammate Antionio Vargas might actually have as good or better a short at medaling in Rio. Vargas won gold at the PanAm Games beating Cuban Yosbany Veitia, soome footage here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is more impressive to me tbh. Veita is a technician


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Forgot Robeisy had moved up to bantamweight. Has he qualified for Rio?


Nope cruz took his place they are now 1-1 I believe. A rematch was supposed to take place but cruz moved up or something, I was reading off of Google translation.

Stevenson and Ramirez will fight in the wsb for 5 rounds guaranteed. It'll be good.

Andy cruz is also going to be a really tough fight stylistically


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

As already noted, we stay winning. 1.21.00 of this vid for those that wish to witness the slickness


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Olympic Qualifying event for the Americas starting today.

according to the draw, a showdown between Robeisy Ramirez and Shakur Stevenson could happen if both make it to final.

http://d152tffy3gbaeg.cloudfront.ne...lympic-Qualification-Mens-56KG-Draw-Sheet.pdf

if anyone wants a barometer for Stevenson, this would be it.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

conradically said:


> Olympic Qualifying event for the Americas starting today.
> 
> according to the draw, a showdown between Robeisy Ramirez and Shakur Stevenson could happen if both make it to final.
> 
> ...


I think he wins this, what does he need to qualify? Semis?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

he needs to get to the finals.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I know this is a Stevenson thread, but that Vargas kid is a mean one. I need to look into investing in him


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

Vargas was robbed badly in his fight today


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I really like the look of Ardreal Holmes too. I dont think he'll medal at Rio but he looks a really good prospect


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

conradically said:


> Olympic Qualifying event for the Americas starting today.
> 
> according to the draw, a showdown between Robeisy Ramirez and Shakur Stevenson could happen if both make it to final.
> 
> ...


I don't see him beating Ramirez


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

adamcanavan said:


> I really like the look of Ardreal Holmes too. I dont think he'll medal at Rio but he looks a really good prospect


He won't be at Rio, he isn't the Americans' candidate for qualification as he didn't win Olympic Trials


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

paloalto00 said:


> I don't see him beating Ramirez


Ramirez already lost, albeit he was robbed. Shakur has a pretty easy draw, he's fighting Uruguay in quarter finals which should be easy for him.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rian016 said:


> He won't be at Rio, he isn't the Americans' candidate for qualification as he didn't win Olympic Trials


Had a chance of qualifying through WSB & having a box off doesn't he?


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

adamcanavan said:


> Had a chance of qualifying through WSB & having a box off doesn't he?


He'd have to win another WSB fight and even then I'm not sure they'd send him to the WSB/APB tournament in Bulgaria in May, though in theory it's possible.


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

Shakur just KO'd his Uruguayan opponent in the first round. Semi finals next


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rian016 said:


> Shakur just KO'd his Uruguayan opponent in the first round. Semi finals next


Thank you for the update.

We stay winning, nearly at the Olympics where they may as well start practising the USA national anthem now, Shakur Stevenson shall style on suckas.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Can Vargas and Ramirez come back and do one of the other qualifying tourneys or is that them finished now?


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

Eoghan said:


> Can Vargas and Ramirez come back and do one of the other qualifying tourneys or is that them finished now?


They can, it'd be the final qualifier in Azerbaijan in June, or if Ramirez gets another WSB win he could do the one in Bulgaria too. Cuba already has Andy Cruz qualified at 56kg, Ramirez is just fighting to force a box off with Cruz.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Rian016 said:


> They can, it'd be the final qualifier in Azerbaijan in June, or if Ramirez gets another WSB win he could do the one in Bulgaria too. Cuba already has Andy Cruz qualified at 56kg, Ramirez is just fighting to force a box off with Cruz.


I wouldn't be comfortable with Cruz. He looks so uncomfortable when moving


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

> Lovely KO win here from very talented American @shakurstevenson big future this kid, he will be at #Rio2016 pic.twitter.com/UCaH6R4haF
> 
> - Anthony Fowler (@afowler06) March 16, 2016


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> > Lovely KO win here from very talented American @shakurstevenson big future this kid, he will be at #Rio2016 pic.twitter.com/UCaH6R4haF
> >
> > â€" Anthony Fowler (@afowler06) March 16, 2016


Ohhh shit. He can jab, he can slip, he can move..... AAAAAAND he can bang! This kid can straight up box :deal


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

<blockquoteclass="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en">

I agree https://t.co/KRuJaA41gn

- Shakur Stevenson (@ShakurStevenson) March 16, 2016[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rian016 (Jul 27, 2015)

Shakur qualified for Rio today with a semi-final win over Venezuela


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> <blockquoteclass="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en">
> 
> I agree ï™Œï½ https://t.co/KRuJaA41gn
> 
> - Shakur Stevenson (@ShakurStevenson) March 16, 2016


 [/QUOTE]
Nice to see the respect there between the two fighters. How long before they're on PPV saying how they 'really don't like each other' though?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Nice to see the respect there between the two fighters. How long before they're on PPV saying how they 'really don't like each other' though?


It's a possibility I guess, but they both seem like nice kids.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

We stay winning yet again :deal I hope when they give him his gold medal in Rio he gets some attention in the US


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

JamieC said:


> We stay winning yet again :deal I hope when they give him his gold medal in Rio he gets some attention in the US


You part of his team or something? Because you keep saying ''we'' all the time.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

JamieC said:


> We stay winning yet again :deal I hope when they give him his gold medal in Rio he gets some attention in the US


Why wouldn't he? :huh


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

REDC said:


> Why wouldn't he? :huh


 @REDC I'm not part of his team, just driving this hype train thread :lol:

Just worried that it won't get the mainstream attention someone like ODLH got back in the day


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Stevenson wins the qualifying tournament at a canter.


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

Will be a good fight between him and Irelands World Champ Michael Conlan.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> > Lovely KO win here from very talented American @shakurstevenson big future this kid, he will be at #Rio2016 pic.twitter.com/UCaH6R4haF
> >
> > â€" Anthony Fowler (@afowler06) March 16, 2016


Farking beaut-i-ful !


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The time of reckoning is today


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

his trainer is scary :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> his trainer is scary :lol:


Terrance Crawford's dad


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Terrance Crawford's dad


Really? I thought it was Crawford at first. He looks like him.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Really? I thought it was Crawford at first. He looks like him.


Im joking :lol: same


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Anyone catch the interview of Conlan telling the judges and AIBA to fuck off haha guy is a G


----------



## goeasyefc (May 31, 2014)

Kampioni said:


> Anyone catch the interview of Conlan telling the judges and AIBA to fuck off haha guy is a G


 anyone got a link ?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Watched only one of his fights, he impressed me.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hope Stevenson knocks Nikitin sparko. Only way he'll win


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Stevenson looks the goods. Him or Ramirez for gold, just once its not that Russian ballbag.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> his trainer is scary :lol:


He kinda' looks like Tupac's older, scarier brother.

Tupac Shakur - Shakur Steveson. That's a little weird.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

He did himself very proud, great fight with Ramirez that I thought he nicked, shows his talent. The train rolls on.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah ive not seen much of him pre olympics but he looks a potential mega talent to me.ramirez deserved it in my eyes but stevenson has serious upside.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Im excited by both Stevenson and Ramirez. I thibk both finalists have ATG potential.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Hope hes(Shakur) a more positive fighter as a pro, all that clinching and grabbing is terrible specially when you're a small fighter not a Heavyweight.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Was worried ramirez after his fight against the Uzbekistan, he looked tired after having all those fights. It showed against shakur he took the 2nd round completely off. He showed he wanted the gold more though. I thought the right winner was chosen.

Props to both, great talents


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Sucks he lost out on the gold medal (I didn't see the fight) but I think he can become a champ in the pros. He seems like he has s good head on his shoulders too, so it doesn't seem like he will end up like a Broner type


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Hope hes(Shakur) a more positive fighter as a pro, all that clinching and grabbing is terrible specially when you're a small fighter not a Heavyweight.


He doesn't normally fight like that. It was just a awkward style match. He was very aggressive in his other 2 fights


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He doesn't normally fight like that. It was just a awkward style match. He was very aggressive in his other 2 fights


Different level of opposition, he was very passive with Haney too


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Different level of opposition, he was very passive with Haney too


Wasn't it only sparring with Haney? 
i don't know if you can take to much out of just a few rounds of sparring


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Wasn't it only sparring with Haney?
> i don't know if you can take to much out of just a few rounds of sparring


Looking at his vid from a year ago (He's improved dramatically in that year) I'd say you're right. He likes to stand his ground in the middle of the ring, but is mobile.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Kid is 19. He isnt even fully developed yet so not much point in analysing his style based on a few Olympic 3 rounders. All I saw was a kid do well against an amateur ATG and stand his ground. 

Bright future if nutured right. Im more excited about Ramirez though but hopefully we get to see a repeat in the pros one day.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Olympic Silver Medalist Shakur Stevenson signs with Top Rank


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829824206426615808


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

very excited to watch this guys career.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, the kid had his pro debut on Saturday getting a 5th round TD over Edgar Brito (3-2-1) in a scheduled six rounder.

Interesting article from BoxingScene here posted on Monday: Shakur Stevenson and The Making of The Next Black Superstar.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Next fight on the Crawford vs. Diaz undercard btw against TBA.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Well, the kid had his pro debut on Saturday getting a 5th round TD over Edgar Brito (3-2-1) in a scheduled six rounder.
> 
> Interesting article from BoxingScene here posted on Monday: Shakur Stevenson and The Making of The Next Black Superstar.


Why was it a TD?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Why was it a TD?


Doctor stopped it shortly into the 6th due to a cut from an accidental head clash earlier in the fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Watched his debut from row J at StubHub last week. I was elevated enough to see his footwork. He stays on balance well and has fast hands, but pulls his hips back on a lot of his shots which saps his power. 

Unless he learns to put his backside into shots, he won't score many knockouts which are the key to stardom.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926647372041535493


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926647372041535493


very good sparring there


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> very good sparring there


For both :deal


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

He's doing an AMA on reddit


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Boxing/comments/7hyuod


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Looked great last night.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Stevenson. Great new young talent.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

This kid looks a little bit special. 

Some cooled off on him cos of a lack of power but it might come in time. 

His radar for incoming punches and control of distance is probably the best of any young prospect in the game right now.

He has that beautiful trait, which all the greats have or had, to look like he is seeing things in slo motion compared to his opponents. No matter what build or attributes you have, this trait is very important. It suggests your brain is wired up right, good reflexes, good judgement of distance, ability to process info quickly, ability to make the right decisions. Obviously that will get more difficult as you go through the levels, but compared to say, Michael Conlan, another good prospect, he seems a step ahead in this respect


----------

